# Men, do you wash your hands after taking a leak?



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Honestly, most of the time, I don't. Can't bother.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I put 'always', though to be honest it's more like "most of the time". Some public bathrooms are terrible, and I know for certain my dick is cleaner.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*yes*


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

A good 70% of the time that I take a leak I also have the compulsion of pouring some water on my face so washing my hands usually occurs (or at the very least some clean water will touch my hands). So most of the time yes


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I don't lather up with soap like I'm going to operate, but I always rinse with water. I rinse after petting the cat, picking up anything dirty, etc. I rinse my hands probably about twenty times a day.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

No, I just wash my penis every morning.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I only wash my hands if I touch something with them or before handling food. Using toilet paper can avoid touching anything.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Most definitely, I've just got a thing for having clean hands, I even wash them before eating.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes ,always!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, always. I don't lather up and use soap every time but I do at least rinse my hands every time after I take a leak. Having clean hands- in general-but especially before I eat, is something I have to do.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

uke It always makes me want to gag when I hear about guys (or anyone) not washing their hands afterwards. This is not okay!!! :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes I do. I don't trust the bathroom sinks at work though, so I usually go into the break room to wash my hands.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> uke It always makes me want to gag when I hear about guys (or anyone) not washing their hands afterwards. This is not okay!!! :lol


I'll just leave this here....


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

uke


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> I'll just leave this here....


uke uke uke Wash your hands, people! uke uke uke

:lol


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, always. It's pretty disgusting when people don't. It drives me crazy though that by the time I turn off the faucet, get paper towels and touch the door on the way out....I probably have more germs and bacteria on my hands than I did before I washed them. But of course I do it anyway.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

In public restrooms I always flush the handle with with my shoe, turn on the sink with the tips of my index and thumb, then exit the door using my shirt on the door knob.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Yep, always. It's pretty disgusting when people don't. It drives me crazy though that by the time I turn off the faucet, get paper towels and touch the door on the way out....I probably have more germs and bacteria on my hands than I did before I washed them. But of course I do it anyway.


I wash my hands to remove germs, leave the water running while I get paper towels, rinse the hand that was used to get paper towels, dry my hands, use same paper towels to turn off faucet and to get _more_ paper towels (if I need to push a lever), throw away the old paper towels, and use the new paper towels to open the door.

And then...hand sanitizer! :lol

I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to hand washing. >_< Don't try to change me! :lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup, always.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Always. The only exception would be in a camping scenario, or pulled over on the side of the highway, etc, type deals. If there's no soap a least a hand rinse is in order...



Phantasmagorical said:


> uke It always makes me want to gag when I hear about guys (or anyone) not washing their hands afterwards. This is not okay!!! :lol


I concur. It's beyond me how men of our generation will shave their nuts because it's considered more "hygienic"(which I would dispute by simply saying to wash regularly, tis another arguement though, lol) yet not be bothered to wash after taking a piss


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I do most of the time because I'm a bit of a germophobe, my conscience wont allow me to touch public doorknobs (etc) without washing my hands... unless I'm in a no cares kinda mood. That reminds me, I should probably clean these doorknobs...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> In public restrooms I always flush the handle with with my shoe, turn on the sink with the tips of my index and thumb, then exit the door using my shirt on the door knob.


I try opening the doors with my shoe or knee and also flush with my shoe. I will turn the faucet knobs with paper towels on and off.

I CANNOT understand the idiots who run restaurants that serve food that you have to eat with your hands(pizza, subs etc), and have washrooms with faucets that you have to hold down with your hand to keep the water running and no paper towels in which to open the bathroom door with once you are done, just a hand dryer instead. Like why even bother having a faucet and soap at that point? I have complained to several establishments that have this ridiculously unsanitary setup.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I wash my hands, then I try to open the door with just my pinky finger or my foot if I can. Sometimes I just go into the bathroom and wash my hands. And people who I see go pee and then just leave the bathroom really gross me out honestly. I'm not even a super clean person, so I don't know why. I used to wash my face randomly throughout the day too till I realized it was messing with my skin.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

You'll want to kick open doors and not touch them with your hands too for this reason. Men and women, I've seen women leave without washing their hands. Most of the public toilets I use these days don't have outside doors though, in like shopping centres/large train stations etc.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I wash my hands even if I fail to pee because merely entering the bathroom has made me unclean. Then I open the door to get out with paper and if by some stupid design the trash can isn't next to the door then sorry building, I'm dropping my paper right on the floor.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Darktower776 said:


> I'll just leave this here....


Now imagine the ones that don't wash their hands after taking a dump.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Dark Light said:


> I am the only one who doesn't touch his dick when taking a leak?
> 
> I'm wash my hands anyway.


So you're the one causing those pee puddles.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I wash my hands to remove germs, leave the water running while I get paper towels, rinse the hand that was used to get paper towels, dry my hands, use same paper towels to turn off faucet and to get _more_ paper towels (if I need to push a lever), throw away the old paper towels, and use the new paper towels to open the door.
> 
> And then...hand sanitizer! :lol
> 
> I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to hand washing. >_< Don't try to change me! :lol


I think I'm gonna adopt your routine. It really bugs me. I just don't want to become too OCD


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Interesting. I wouldn't surprise me if there were a link between SA and mysophobia, from reading the answers.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes and the poll results are why I either kick doors open or make a fist and push open with my knuckles.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

nubly said:


> Now imagine the ones that don't wash their hands after taking a dump.














TenYears said:


> I think I'm gonna adopt your routine. It really bugs me. I just don't want to become too OCD


You'll thank me later. :lol


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Yes and the poll results are why I either kick doors open or make a fist and push open with my knuckles.


I don't have to open any doors when taking a leak, mostly because I use these:










More practical.

Do most SA guys use the regular WC stalls just for urinating?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mr Bacon said:


> I don't have to open any doors when taking a leak, mostly because I use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We usually have doors to get into the bathroom itself.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr Bacon said:


> Interesting. I wouldn't surprise me if there were a link between SA and mysophobia, from reading the answers.


I've definitely noticed that the worse my anxiety is, the more I worry about germs. I also get/increase some OCD-type behaviors. :sus


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> We usually have doors to get into the bathroom itself.


Good point, didn't think about it, since we don't have these at my univ.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I didn't even think about all the problems people have with public washrooms. I almost never use them. Now I'm even more glad that I don't.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

how is this even a question unless you live in a third world country/dont have access to clean water

i've seen homeless guys with better hygeine


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Not washing your hands spread ebola.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> i've seen homeless guys with better hygeine


Cardboard all-star bruh


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> Cardboard all-star bruh


gets me every time

"there are 8 million people in this city

*looks at camera*

if you're not getting laid you're a ****ing *******"


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I was my hands during a leak with the urine.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Never. Why Bother?*

Never.

After I piss and poop, I wipe my rear-end with my fingers, blow snot into my hands, then spit into my hands and wipe my hands on my pants and shirt instead of using papers towels.

I then make sure I grab the door handle as firmly as possible as I am leaving the restroom to make sure I leave some germ laden slime there.

Germs are a figment of everyone's imagination.
Screw them. LOL. ( *Just kidding of course* )

Honestly?
*I wash most of the time*, but sometimes I am in a big hurry and skip it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I wash my hands to remove germs, leave the water running while I get paper towels, rinse the hand that was used to get paper towels, dry my hands, use same paper towels to turn off faucet and to get _more_ paper towels (if I need to push a lever), throw away the old paper towels, and use the new paper towels to open the door.
> 
> And then...hand sanitizer! :lol
> 
> I'm a bit obsessive when it comes to hand washing. >_< Don't try to change me! :lol


This is pretty much my routine when using public toilets if I have to . 
When out in the bush I do still wash my hands as I have a water container and soap mounted under my car and again hand sanitiser .

No germs on me .


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)

Less then always but more then sometimes.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Always

At home, I usually just run my hands under water for a few seconds. 

Anywhere else, and I always fully wash with soap.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I voted always but sometimes when out and about I might pee in a bush or somewhere similar so obviously I can't wash my hands on those occasions


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Always. Most of the time I use soap but I always rinse with water at the very least. If you don't wash after touching your junk, you're a pig.



crimeclub said:


> In public restrooms I always flush the handle with with my shoe, turn on the sink with the tips of my index and thumb, then exit the door using my shirt on the door knob.


Same here. Too many men don't wash their hands which means there'll always be traces of feces, semen, and urine on public restroom doorknobs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> In public restrooms I always flush the handle with with my shoe, turn on the sink with the tips of my index and thumb, then exit the door using my shirt on the door knob.


Toilet tissue or potty protection paper on the seat, flush with my hand (eeww), wash my hands like normal, sometimes use a paper towel to open to door, then HAND SANITIZER!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Squeeze, dry with paper towel, wash hands vigorously.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Cardboard all-star bruh





Elad said:


> gets me every time
> 
> "there are 8 million people in this city
> 
> ...


Unaware.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

gunner21 said:


> Unaware.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes always, before and after.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

foe said:


> Yes always, before and after.


:eek I sometimes wash before, too, when I'm at home. I've never really done it at a public restroom, though.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Always!

I'm a hypochondriac, and I've gone so far as to not touch stuff in public restrooms that I have waited for total strangers to conclude their business so that _they_ open the door relieving me of the task of touching the handle. (This normally happens in such circumstances where I'm wearing short sleeves so the sleeve method doesn't work)


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

always - I can't think of a reason why not to.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Yes. I'm kind of overly-cautious about bacteria, I'm even cautious around handles and such in my own home. I've not been sick for years.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mostly yes I wash hands.

what if you pisse* hands free ..... and you didnt even touch it? LOL .But then , I always dab the end before putting it back in.... so yes I wash hands after using bathroom .


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I lick my hands clean after peeing. Problem?


----------



## xxGODDESSxx (Sep 15, 2014)

EcoProg said:


> Yes. I'm kind of overly-cautious about bacteria, I'm even cautious around handles and such in my own home. I've not been sick for years.


Same here. And I'm a female, of course.

*To the 9 guys who answered NO or RARELY*: Blegh.. not good. :?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

If I'm about to go out or I'm out already (using a public toilet) or there are visitors at my house, I will usually wash my hands. Otherwise however, I don't bother. No need really; I'm not going to be touching anybody.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

always because I feel too gross otherwise


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Only if I mess up and get a little bit of urine on my finger tips.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

At home I mostly don't wash them unless I happen to get piss splattered on my hand somehow, or am about to do something like prepare food or something else that would require clean hands. Anywhere else, I will wash if there's soap.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, out of respect for other people. What if we were to shake hands? You might as well shake penis if you don't wash your hands, and everything you touch... door handles, you might as well rub your penis everywhere. But don't do that, just wash your hands.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My penis is not dirty and does not have any diseases no need to quarantine it ...:teeth...Yes i generally do wash hands, only time I haven't was when I had no access to clean water but had to go but thats rarely


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> mostly yes I wash hands.
> 
> what if you pisse* hands free ..... and you didnt even touch it? LOL .But then , I always dab the end before putting it back in.... so yes I wash hands after using bathroom .


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

i really dont understand the point of washing your hands, it's not like i get piss on my fingers or anything, and my dick is just a body part

for the record i wash my hands


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

My peen is clean enough to eat off of but I still scrub every time I use the bathroom because there's nasty stuff on pretty much everything you touch.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Well my dick is the cleanest part of my body. It is the first thing I wash in the morning. But regardless, I make a habit of not pissing on my hand. Even if I did, urine is sterile and much cleaner than my hands. If anything, I'd need to wash my dick after taking a piss.


----------

